# Huge quantity of lab glass, 22L reaction flasks, etc



## NobleMetalWorks (Jun 20, 2012)

I am going to pick up a big lot of lab glass, but there are two entire semi trucks of glass still to be sorted.

I am buying 9 22L round bottom reaction flasks today. If anyone has any interest in these, please send me a PM. I am not sure what I am getting them for yet, but I'll pass on the same price to whoever is interested in buying one and you can give me whatever you think my time is worth, plus shipping. I'll post on this thread once I have more information, brand, other glass I picked up, etc.

If there is any interest in the 22L flasks, please let me know by PM. I am keeping 4 for myself, so I will have 5 available for members if they are interested.

I have been accumulating equipment for awhile now, buying, selling and trading for what I need. I know how expensive it can be, and I know how difficult for some people it is to get equipment like this. The reason I am willing to do this is because without this forum, and all the people who have so generously helped me, I would not be where I am at in this business today. I might still be playing around with little bits of material I recovered from my own dead electronics.

I'll post more on this thread later.

Scott


----------



## glondor (Jun 20, 2012)

Fantastic offer Scott. If I had a heating mantle I would get one for sure. Someday soon I hope.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jun 20, 2012)

I am not going to be able to view the glass today, but I will post when I am able to, on this thread.

When I am able to see, and take pictures of what there is, I'll post those here as well.

Scott


----------

